# alabama gator lake Eufaula



## REDNECK1

Guided a gentleman from phenix city for his first gator hunt and he was happy for night with no sleep. We tagged a 12ft 8in 650+pd gator from the alabama side of the lake so be warned next time you plan to go swimming in the lake they are watching you.


----------



## arrow2

Good Job Red, bout time I seen some pic's.


----------



## REDNECK1

I have never been one to use a camera but I am changing my ways. HAHA Good luck on seminole I will be heading that way sept 18th but I have a chance to fill 4 tags on eufaula opening weekend so I will be there. I think I may give big boy a shot if he hasn't been spooked to death already.


----------



## Hoss

Good nights work.

Hoss


----------



## arrow2

Good luck on that big boy down there. He sure was spooky last year. I'm hoping we'll have all our tags filled by the 
11th, if not I'll be back down there on the 18th too. I'll give ya a call if we are down there that weekend.


----------



## REDNECK1

Ok the guy that I am bringing down there is probably someone you would like to meet anyhow. We are bringing some night vision and thermal imaging stuff so if one is on the bank we should be able to see how big he is before we chase him.


----------



## the MAD plumber

Cool!


----------



## Boar Hog

REDNECK1 said:


> Guided a gentleman from phenix city for his first gator hunt and he was happy for night with no sleep. We tagged a 12ft 8in 650+pd gator from the alabama side of the lake so be warned next time you plan to go swimming in the lake they are watching you.



That's one big gator!  There's more where he came from,  you just need to know where to look.


----------



## CAL

Good job fella's,that is a big gator.When ya try for "big boy",try grunting to him like another gator.Saw that work like er charm one night on a 10 footer.He came straight to the boat.


----------



## Boar Hog

CAL said:


> Good job fella's,that is a big gator.When ya try for "big boy",try grunting to him like another gator.Saw that work like er charm one night on a 10 footer.He came straight to the boat.



That does work , and also try chirping like a juvenile gator , gators are very protective when it comes to their young.


----------



## Beagler282

Get that big one up in the back of grass creek.He always wants to disturb my fishing when i'm back in there.Sho nuff some big ones down there.


----------



## brandonsc

thats a big gator i know this might be a dumb question but i'm gogin to ask it anyways you said you got him on the bama side of the lake so if you were to put in on the ga side could you fish the bama side of the lake for gators like normal fishing?


----------



## REDNECK1

*Gator*

No you have to stay on the georgia side of the channel markers. The same goes for the alabama season also. The main thing to remember is to stay off the refuge it covers alot of good gator territory but don't be tempted it is a federal refuge so they take it seriously. You can launch anywhere on the lake just remember to hunt the states side you have been drawn for. The wardens there are very personable and make sure you are legal in every fashion boat equipment, life jackets etc. etc.


----------



## brandonsc

thank ya redneck i know fishing the waters are shared and i taught the gator right might be shared as well


----------



## Hammack

I can tell ya from living here that Walter F. George (Eufaula) has some large lizards swimming around.  Also quite a few south of the dam on the river.


----------



## 4HAND

Choot 'em Elizabeth!


----------



## Boar Hog

Hammack said:


> I can tell ya from living here that Walter F. George (Eufaula) has some large lizards swimming around.  Also quite a few south of the dam on the river.



Yeah, if you don't mind dodging catfish jugs all night! those reflectors drive you nuts after a while.


----------



## golffreak

Hammack said:


> I can tell ya from living here that Walter F. George (Eufaula) has some large lizards swimming around.  Also quite a few south of the dam on the river.



There are more gators on the river between Eufaula and Gordon than you can count. Plenty of big ones as well.


----------



## mtr3333

The biggest gator I've ever seen was not on Okeechobee, Santee, or Seminole. It was on Eufaula. It looked like some kind of record.


----------



## 5 string

nice one


----------



## OutdoorSteve

There is a monster up in the Witch's Ditch.


----------



## Little Mangler

4HAND said:


> Choot 'em Elizabeth!



There ya go!!!!


----------



## jharman

that is awesome


----------



## groundhawg

REDNECK1 said:


> Guided a gentleman from phenix city for his first gator hunt and he was happy for night with no sleep. We tagged a 12ft 8in 650+pd gator from the alabama side of the lake so be warned next time you plan to go swimming in the lake they are watching you.



RN1,
Saw the pictures of the alligator you guided "Mr. B" to last week.  I believe this was a gator that you guided him to back in 2010.  Glad you had these photos.


----------



## Lparker73

awesome


----------



## clearview

Awesome. Makes you think about swimming in that lake.


----------



## bond195

Nice


----------

